# A Few Quarantine Questions....Advice Please!



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! I currently have a 5.5 tank housing 5 rasbora espei. They will make 2 weeks in quarantine this Friday. I lost 2 fish last week to unknown reasons...the water parameters were perfect and the temp a steady 78 degress F. The filter is cycled too. Everyone else is showing no signs of distress, no odd appearances, all are eating well. 

My first question is, is it ok that I remove the others out of quarantine after a mininum two weeks in there even though I lost two fish? All the rest seem fine with no problems.

Second question is do I need to completely take down the Q.T. tank, remove/dispose filter sponges and do a mild bleach cleaning before adding any other fish, even though there were no signs of "illness?"

Lastly, can I add 2 different species in a Q.T. tank? My next purchase will be a couple cories and 2 rasbora espei to make the total rasbora school at 7.

Sorry for the long thread and thanks in advance for any suggestions you all have!!!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> Everyone else is showing no signs of distress, no odd appearances, all are eating well.


In this case, I usually wait until 2 weeks after the last problem to add fish to my main tanks. So if I get new fish and one dies on day 3 of QT, the 2 weeks starts over from day 3. If I treat for a disease the 2 weeks starts when the last sign of disease is gone.

If I add new fish during the QT period, then the 2 weeks starts over.

Sometimes I will add a fish that I've had and I know is healthy to the QT and make sure it does ok before I move the QT fish to my main tanks.

If all the fish die in the QT I would break the tank down and disinfect with hydrogen peroxide. Otherwise I don't break the tank down, but I'm careful on my next purchase (for example I would get 4 new rasbora and not 8 so if there is still a problem I put fewer fish at risk). I have not had to break my QT tanks down and disinfect.

With this procedure I have had no known disease outbreaks in any of my main tanks and no major die offs in my main tanks.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic advice, geeks 15! 

What about having 2 different species in the same quarantine tank? This "batch" of course will follow after the current "batch" is healthy and in the community tank.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

> What about having 2 different species in the same quarantine tank?


No problem as long as the species are compatible for 2 weeks.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Jeremy! The quarantine tank has proven itself to be a great thing; I'm glad I'm doing it! 

Now if only my two otos wouldn't have died...I now have diatom algae EVERYWHERE in the main tank! They lasted a week in the main tank...I hadn't made the move to quarantining my new purchases yet with them. Now, I really would rather quarantine them, seeing how fragile they are. I guess I'll have to deal with the diatoms for a while


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I know what you mean. 4 of my 5 otos died in my QT. And 7 of my 8 cardinal tetras died in the QT. So for a while I had these 2 toxic fish that I didn't know what to do with. I bought 3 more cardinals to test the QT waters and all (4 cardinals and 1 oto) are doing well 4 weeks after getting over the ich the new ones brought in. My scenario is a great reason to QT.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, a Q.T. is the way to go. It's really not difficult to keep up with, especially if you're possibly preventing an illness in the main tank.

So what did you feed your otos while in Q.T.? Algae wafers? Cucumbers or Zucchini? I can't exactly take the diatoms out of my main tank to feed them LOL!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

My QT has been up and running for a while so there is algae in there. I also have driftwood it can munch on and I feed flakes. Those guys are still in QT because I have apisto fry in their intended tank and I don't want to disturb anything.

I put a cucumber slice in back when I had several otos alive and none of them took any interest in it. I was surprised. The snails enjoyed it I'm sure.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried a cuc with no interest as well. Next time I'll try the zuc. I found this website http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/220/

They state to "harvest" algae on slate (which I already have in my main tank, FULL of diatoms) and replace fresh, algae filled pieces every so often so the quarantined otos have a natural diet...I may just do this when the time is necessary. I just don't know how to "clean" the slate pieces afterwards if there ends up being parasites or another illness in the quarantine tank.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Good idea.

You could disinfect the rock in a hydrogen peroxide solution and after rinsing it should be ok to put back in the main tank.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, I really appreciate your quick answers! I had a similar thread on another forum and wasn't getting any advice  I love this forum!

Yep, I think I may do this when I purchase my otos! Hydrogen peroxide, huh? What ratio of water to peroxide? How long of a "dip?"

Again, I really appreciate the guidance!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a link for treating fish with hydrogen peroxide:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa157

These concentrations should be adequate for killing microorganisms on a rock as well, but you could increase the concentration and rinse if you wanted.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Jeremy, as you can see on my other thread, "Rasbora Espei's mouth EATEN AWAY! Please give advice " I'm now down to two fish in the Q.T. and fighting Columnaris with an API TM product. I started dosing it last night. Wish me luck 

Although very frustrated, I am still grateful I setup a quarantine tank. I hope other beginners check out my threads and learn from them how troubling it can be to fight something like that without using a Q.T.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, very interesting article. I only have the 3% Hydrogen Peroxide (human use). 

I'll just pour some in a container with a bit of water to cover the rock and let it soak for 30 min. or so. I'll probably buy a cheap toothbrush to physically remove and clean it as well. After that's done I'll place it in dechlorinated water.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Woops, it's API's T.C. Tetracycline medicine I'm dosing the tank with.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll eventually get it right LOL. Just dosed the meds again, and looking at the package, its API EM Erythromycin I'm using to treat Columnaris/mouth rot.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had terrible luck treating such diseases. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no, I hope I have better luck with it!

I'm reading so many different sources about it, and all these different meds to use/avoid. I'll stick to what I have and hope for the best.


----------

